# Meat run



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The freezer was running thin on fish. Off to the Edge for some meat!
The run out was choppy but not too bad. Stopped to pitch on some floating debris, but no mahi showed.

On to the Edge. Stopped at the AJ hole first. Crew got broken off several times, and we caught several CEARS (In 260 feet of water). Back to the Edge to get in line with the other boats.

FIshing was spotty with zero current. Picked up a few mingos here and there. Ran up to a spot we had fished a few months before. Not much of a show but it had good quality fish. The current picked up as well.

Was a good move, started boxing solid fish. But it was Africa hot .... I kept ducking below to get some AC (which is not overrated.) About 1:00 we called it and trolled while we cleaned up. No takers, jetted home on flat seas.

Highlights: Saw 2 jet skis 34 miles from the pass. Thought I was hallucinating but the crew confirmed.
The wife hooked 'the anchor' again I thought, turned out to be a 7 or 8 ft shark. On a mingo rig. And a snoopy pole (well it is a really light outfit). Joel took over and got it to the boat, where it popped the hook thank goodness.

Cleaned 36 mingos, 3 porgies, 1 Creole fish, and kept 3 Bonita for bait. A good day, but hot as Lucifer's lunchbox.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

nice work! heck yeah it was blazing yesterday


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

4 from a mingo limit. come on, phillip. but i calculated on four fishing. good job, man. and you are correct about the sauna. we suffered this week. but the beer helps to cool off. lol.
jack


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Very nice! Yes, it's hot. Dusky or Sandbar?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Banded dusky.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Is that cross between a tiger and a dusky?


----------



## LazyK (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for excellent report! Nice box of fish to fill that empty freezer of yours.


----------

